# Log Arch



## TNMIKE

I getting ready to build a log arch and have been collecting plans and examples. Here is a pretty good one I thought people might be interested in.


http://www.motherearthnews.com/Mode...1/An-All-Purpose-Straddle-Wheeled-Hauler.aspx


----------



## dustytools

TNMIKE said:


> I getting ready to build a log arch and have been collecting plans and examples. Here is a pretty good one I thought people might be interested in.
> 
> 
> http://www.motherearthnews.com/Mode...1/An-All-Purpose-Straddle-Wheeled-Hauler.aspx



Cool link Mike. Looks like it would work good behind the ATV and the pick-up.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Those were my thoughts exactly*

I just bought an Artic Cat atv and thats what I had in mind.


----------



## af7850

I've heard really god things about these. How long before it's done?


----------



## olyman

tell ya what, ive always looked at the rigs that haul propane tanks would make a VERY nice log arch!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but you NEVER see them for sale!!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Thanks for the link. One of these is on my list....my long and growing list.....


----------



## MJR

I use my ATV a lot for “logging”. The small foot print in the woods is great. On small logs it work fine, stuff over 20” well…
Arches that lift the log off the ground seem like a good idea. The problem is breaking. I can see a lot of issues with this being used on anything but flat land.
Arches that keep one end of the log on the ground seem safer, but with the obvious disadvantages.
Surge brakes can only help.

Best of luck.


----------



## MotorSeven

MJR, good point & it is something i have thought about while going down a steep grade(and i have lots of them) with a load of logs behind my Kodiak. Or should i say that the "Scchpink-ter-meter" began twitching uncomfortably. One load or one tree will easily out-weigh the 'wheeler, and i have no trailer brakes.....yet. With visions of jack-knifing dancing thru my head i guess it is time to get serious about trailer brakes. Surge would be the only eway to go, so do they make them for such a small load/trailer?
RD


----------



## TNMIKE

*All good points*

You would have the option of letting the butt end drag on the ground. That would slow the down hill descent but it might still be a problem if you were on any sidling. 

Ill let you know how mine does when I get it fabd up. Too many irons in the fire right not. Too many ideas and not enough time and money.

I am gonna hit the scrap yard today...Maybe get lucky.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

MJR said:


> I use my ATV a lot for “logging”. The small foot print in the woods is great. On small logs it work fine, stuff over 20” well…
> Arches that lift the log off the ground seem like a good idea. The problem is breaking. I can see a lot of issues with this being used on anything but flat land.
> Arches that keep one end of the log on the ground seem safer, but with the obvious disadvantages.
> Surge brakes can only help.
> 
> Best of luck.



What about a skid or dolly to use under the end your dragging? It would reduce the strain the arch would take.


----------



## MotorSeven

Surge + brakes/hubs.....$$$. I am thinking something more ...elemental, like a friction brake on a wagon. I could engage it before a slope, then dis-engage at the bottom. A curved metal plate to push on the tire tread welded to an arm.......hmmmmm.
RD


----------



## MJR

A Prony brake – interesting. Physics flash back – bad. The problem with a system like this is, if it is not simple it will not be used. Getting on/off machinery is a PITA. 

I remember a while back seeing a picture of an ATV skidding out a log. It looked like a ¼” steel plate bent like wide U. The log was attached on one side the other side was chained to the ATV. When the ATV drove away it lifted the front end of the log up – like a cam. Still have my stopping issues.

I also had ideas of a single bar with anchor holes in it with wheels. Lift the end of the log with a jack. A simple L-bracket attached to the log with a cordless drill would help with this. Lag bolt the wheeled bar on, lower the jack, attach chain to log and ATV and go. Still have my stopping issues.

Bottom line – ATV’s are not made for skidding logs. Back to physics, Mass * Velocity = DEATH.

Good luck.


----------



## ASEMASTER

*Skid Plate*

WE built one and it works well when you slow down it sets the log down on the ground to be used as a break. if the hill is that steep it slides down the hill on it's own just let the log go on its own ,then hitch back on to it.
this is the arch i built out of an old trampoline and wagon hubs, it needs a little longer tounge and new winch.


----------



## treemandan

I was going to build one but realized the the cost of the steel, time and other material was more than it would be to buy one, or about the same.
There are a lot of different designs out there. I think Future Forestry has some good ones, they have a site. For a few grand you get a killer arch, you might think it is expensive and it is but...
I did build just an axle to carry one end of a log and then pull the other end with a loader. That was easy, well as easy as anything else.
The difference between a skidder and a real arch is that the arch can carry the log instead of dragging it. Dragging logs is not good, at least for me.


----------



## treemandan

Oh yeah, I had an idea just to winch the logs on a trailer from their position when felled. There is an arch hoop on the trailer which works for loading and unloading. hell the steel for that was expensive plus the mig wire and all the bull that goes with making something that actually works. It carries more than one log and can get into tight spots.
If that is not feasible for you then I would use an arch. If you build one make it strong because it will take a beating in the woods for sure.


----------



## stonykill

I too would like brakes on my log trailer, but don't, so I limit where I go with it. When on hilly terrain. its slower going, but I haul 1 log at a time to the trailer. With this







Not the best pic of it, but I chain the log close to the 3 point, and lift the front of the log. When going down hill, I lower the log so I am dragging it at that point. Log brakes if you will.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Nice looking arch Asemaster*

Should be simple to add some tongue length. I was at the scrap yard yesterday and I figure I can build an arch like the one in the drawing I posted for about a hundo. Its amazing what gets dumped there.

I picked up a five gallon bucket of new galvanized nails, about half a five gallon bucket of new galvanized bolts, washers and nuts, a 30 inch length of 3" C channel, three pieces of 1" round 24" long, and one piece of 4x6 angle 12" long. The total bill on my purchase was 17 dollars. (.17/pound) I figure the nails and bolts would have cost several hundred dollars new.

I left six buckets of new nails there. Proabably should have gotten them too. My wife says its a disease....


----------



## bowtechmadman

Is anyone able to get the schematic off mother earth news to enlarge? Want to build one but would like to see the schematic they have but can't get it to a size that is readable.
Thanks!!


----------



## TNMIKE

*Mother Earth News*

I talked to the editor at Mother and she told me that they would fix that drawing. So far they havent. I just sent an email asking if the would send me a full size copy. If they do I will mail it to anyone that wants it...MIKE


----------



## VT-Woodchuck

TNMIKE said:


> I just sent an email asking if the would send me a full size copy. If they do I will mail it to anyone that wants it...MIKE



Put me on the list. Looks like a good project! TIA


----------



## peterrum

*ditto*

I would like a copy also. Thanks


----------



## TreeDivision

Just so you know LogRite tools makes a full line of high quality Arches and tools. All sizes and tires I don't know about brakes but that may be next.http://logrite.com/


----------



## TNMIKE

*Ive got a readable copy*

The assistant editor of Mother sent me a PDF copy of the drawing that wasnt readable in the article I posted. If anyone want a copy PM me with your email addy and Ill shoot you a copy of the PDF..

I cant figure out how to post it here or I would..MIKE


----------



## MikeInParadise

TNMIKE said:


> The assistant editor of Mother sent me a PDF copy of the drawing that wasnt readable in the article I posted. If anyone want a copy PM me with your email addy and Ill shoot you a copy of the PDF..
> 
> I cant figure out how to post it here or I would..MIKE



Just add the PDF as an attachment unless it is too big for the attachment size. If it is too big you can ship it to me and I will see if I can reduce the size as I do have the professional version of adobe acrobat. I will send you a PM with my email.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Log Arch PDF*

The file is too big to upload.. Hang on for a little bit guys we are trying to get the file uploaded to the site.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Ive sent a bunch of PDF files out*

The file is pretty big and its slow sending it out. even with DSL. Trying to get a readable copy posted here so everyone will have it...


----------



## TNMIKE

*The editor at Mother asked me to send pictures*

If you build one please send me a picture and I will get it to her...thanks


----------



## MikeInParadise

Mike sent me the PDF and I converted it to graphics file that seems readable..


----------



## MikeInParadise

*Logarch as a PDF*

And here it is as a reduced in size PDF...


----------



## TNMIKE

*Outstanding*

Mike thanks for doing that..my acrobat reader is the free version and I couldnt figure out how to post it. The posted copy looks great.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Please post a picture if you build one*

Ill get it off to Mother Earth. Im scrapping my parts now. Hopefully I will have this and my bandmill finished in a couple of months. Then its on to the timber.

This thing looks like just the ticket for a 4 wheeler or truck. The think I like about it is it suspends the log completley...no rut marks where you dragged it.

This shouldnt be too expensive to build....Ive got a line on some free 2x2 tubing/.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Tubular post clamps????*

Has anyone figured out the purpose of the tubular post clamps?? Why not just weld the post that holds the winch to the frame and brace it towards the back? I might be missing something ...DOH


----------



## MikeInParadise

TNMIKE said:


> Has anyone figured out the purpose of the tubular post clamps?? Why not just weld the post that holds the winch to the frame and brace it towards the back? I might be missing something ...DOH



I thought that was weird as well. I too would just weld the winch support onto the main bar.


----------



## dustytools

TNMIKE said:


> Has anyone figured out the purpose of the tubular post clamps?? Why not just weld the post that holds the winch to the frame and brace it towards the back? I might be missing something ...DOH



Maybe so you can move the winch post to the other side of the frame if needed?


----------



## TNMIKE

*It beats me*

Looks like it adds to the complexity for no reason. Did you get the PDF file I sent ya Terrly? You really dont need it now that the pic has been posted here. Can wait to see everyones efforts on this.


----------



## dustytools

TNMIKE said:


> Looks like it adds to the complexity for no reason. Did you get the PDF file I sent ya Terrly? You really dont need it now that the pic has been posted here. Can wait to see everyones efforts on this.



I got it Mike, Thank You.


----------



## 2FatGuys

Rather than forraging for front axle spindles at the junkyard, we will be using axle stubs and hubs from Northern Tool. I looked into it yesterday and for the cost, it doesn't make sense to spend much time hunting, cutting, and re-engineering when you cen get new ones so cheap. We have already started gathering the other materials....


----------



## TNMIKE

*I came to the same conclusion 2Fat*

Northern hubs and spindles are the way to go. I got my 2inch square tubing cut to length last night...new steel 24 bucks


----------



## bowtechmadman

Thanks for the PDF file! I'll be working on welding one up in the coming month! Post pictures fella's, and can't wait to hear about the ways to improve on the design...think I'll be adding an electric winch to the rear of my ATV rather than the manual lift.


----------



## madrone

Here is a photo of an arch I made a few years ago just to add to the mix.

The tree is just a little stick, but I pulled some 32" diam. fir logs with it b4 selling it.


----------



## petersenj20

TNMIKE said:


> Has anyone figured out the purpose of the tubular post clamps?? Why not just weld the post that holds the winch to the frame and brace it towards the back? I might be missing something ...DOH



It says right in the article guys. Could be easily remedied though with proper positioning.

"Because the winch needs clearance for its crank handle, it's bolted to a tubular post, which in turn is clamped to the carriage frame cross member."

Been a couple of weeks...Where are everyones pictures? I want to make one too!


----------



## petersenj20

I hope Mother doesn't mind, but I combined the whole article into a PDF.

Enjoy.


----------



## TNMIKE

*The question was*

Why go to the trouble of making clamps. Youve got a square tube..use a square tube for the upright and weld it. The clamsps just complicate things in my mind.

I have the steel all cut out. I need to buy the axles from northern and I will have all the material I need to complete one. 

Too many projects and too little time. Im playing catch up on my farm in TN after major surgery last year.


----------



## petersenj20

My bad. I misunderstood the question.


----------



## Backwoods

I am coming into this late in the game so forgive me if I miss something. 

Do you want to build this log arch for just on the farm use? Or are you planning to tow the log down the highway? If it were the latter, would a simple light bar on the end of the log qualify as legal in most states? The reason I ask this is I have access to a log arch that was built 50 years ago to handle 42” logs. The owner of it tells of bootlegging a pair of 12”x 24” 60’ bridge beams back from the coast (100 miles) by strapping the front of the beams to the frame of the dump truck that was towing the arch. Mind you, this was a couple of decades ago. 

I my self have use for one for the purpose of picking up a choice log now and then and driving it home. If making it street legal is an option, even adding eclectic brakes and a light bar on the end of the log if necessary, it would be a lot easier then loading a log onto a high deck. As well as the fact that my half-ton truck gets a whole lot better gas mileage then either my big gas guzzling boom truck, of the one-ton crew cab with a 460 that cannot pass up a gas station. 

Thanks for letting me in here I hope that I am not :deadhorse:


----------



## TNMIKE

*My use will be local*

On the farm and maybe in the same county as my farm. I dont plan to add lights or brakes although that would be really nice. My 74 CJ will do most of the pulling along with my Artic Cat 4WD. 

Ive got the whole thing laid out..I need to finish a cart for my new MIG and plasma cutter first. Ive just got too many irons in the fire. 

If anyone gets one finished post pics. Will be very interesting


----------



## TNMIKE

*Log Arch PDF*

I dont think Mother will mind. They were gracious in sending me the picture in a size where you could read it. (The article is posted on their website too but you cant read the picture there.)

Thanks for combining it. Ive got is saved. Ive got the free Adobe Reader and it wont let me do a whole lot.


----------



## 2FatGuys

TNMIKE said:


> Why go to the trouble of making clamps. Youve got a square tube..use a square tube for the upright and weld it. The clamsps just complicate things in my mind.
> 
> I have the steel all cut out. I need to buy the axles from northern and I will have all the material I need to complete one.
> 
> Too many projects and too little time. Im playing catch up on my farm in TN after major surgery last year.



I have most of the steel gathered for mine. I realized last week that I don't even need to buy wheels and tires. I have a large barbecue trailer that only gets moved every few months, so I robbed the wheels and tires from that...

I hope to start welding in a few weeks.


----------



## TNMIKE

*Where in NC are ya 2fatguys??*

Im pretty close to Asheville..about 17 miles east. My farm is in E TN.


----------



## MikeInParadise

Did you notice the one for sale in the classified's

LOGGING ARCH for draft horses

http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=666&cat=13








Now if I only had horses...Think I could hook the boys up to this?






or the moose I saw last week out at the woodlot?


----------



## Haywire Haywood

You might want a couple of meeses for balance. 

Ian


----------



## petersenj20

MikeInParadise said:


> Did you notice the one for sale in the classified's
> 
> LOGGING ARCH for draft horses
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=666&cat=13



That golden looks pissed!


----------

